# Laelia kettieana



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2010)

This is for Mark -- is this the one that bloomed for you? It is so cute!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 4, 2010)

Nope. This one had not yet bloomed for me. It was the L. bradei that had.

This one is verrry nice! :clap: I'm so happy it has bloomed for you! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2010)

Lovely bloom on this compact rupiculous!!! Jean


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2010)

very lovely, yes !!!


----------



## Hera (Jun 5, 2010)

Pretty one!


----------



## tenman (Jun 5, 2010)

Very nice. I'm still trying to figure out how to get most of mine to bloom. Fournieri bloom regularly and milleri was a first-time blooome rthis spring, but the other dozen or so just don't.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 5, 2010)

Pretty Dot, but that's not a Catt, it's a Laelia :rollhappy::sob::rollhappy:


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 5, 2010)

Now that I think about it, the picture of kettieana in OrchidWiz is yellow. Does this species have a yellow phase too?

And KyushuCalanthe, of course this could be a Cattleya, a Sophronitis or a Hoffmannsegella... anything but a Laelia.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> Now that I think about it, the picture of kettieana in OrchidWiz is yellow. Does this species have a yellow phase too?



Interesting ... Jay has a photo of one that is the same color as mine, but he also has one that's a different color. Not yellow, though.
http://orchidspecies.com/laelkettiana.htm


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautiful, Dot! I love these little guys.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm rethinking it, Dot, and perhaps this one did bloom for me once before.  I can't remember anymore. :rollhappy:


----------

